# Then there was one..



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

..just back from the vets were I had Spring PTS.
Poor old girl developed a tumor on her neck about a month ago and it had grown right across the back of her neck forming a giant hunch. Although she was still bright and moving fine I didnt want to wait in case it split/got damaged or affected her movement on a weekend or night when I couldnt get her to the vets. It was more important to me that she didnt have to suffer at all.
So RIP Spring. My greedy little fat mouse, always first one up to see what tasty treats you had for her..


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

sorry to hear about that


----------



## BiKERcc (Jan 29, 2011)

Aww I'm sorry 

R.I.P little one, hope you're enjoying all the tasty treats up there


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

I know you will feel awful but u did the right thing. I had a mouse with a tumour...then a couple of weeks later another got one. It was just before christmas. So I left it to new year...but they'd started to abscess by the time I had to take them to the vets 

RIP little one!


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2011)

Rest in peace little one 

Em
xx


----------

